# WW2 Colson Built Medical Gurney



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 27, 2019)

Here is an interesting Colson built medical gurney that was displayed at Memory Lane.  Photo by Shawn Sweeney.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 27, 2019)

Pretty cool, never saw that before. Love those bike leaf springs in there


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Apr 27, 2019)

Those WWII Medical Gurneys were also produced, at that time, by the Jerald Sulky Co. At least until recently Jerald produced and sold a nice 26'' Sulky tire that was in the same style and tread as the old U.S. Royal Master Bicycle tire .

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Mercian (Apr 30, 2019)

I once bought one of these on Ebay for $20. 

At the end of the auction, the guy wrote, and said it had sold too cheaply, so he'd sold it to a friend instead!  First and only time that's happened to me.


----------

